# I need 200 t-shirts printed



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

*Plastisols heat transfers?*

Do anyone know of any vendors that do Plastisols heat transfers on T-Shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*

Check out a forum search for plastisol transfers


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*

not what I'm looking for. I'm looking for companies that print them on to tshirts.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*

Ace Transfer Company seems to be a popular choice.


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*

do you know if they use the brand gildan?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*

so im assuming you dont have a heat press. do you have the transfers. most of the companys sell the transfers only and we apply them to the shirt.


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*

nah I don't


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

Looking for a professional to do plastisols heat transfer on t-shirts.

I have 3 designs that I would like to put on t-shirts. 1 of 3 designs has a front and back. I also need my logo printed on the right side of every sleeve. I need 200 t-shirts to be printed via plastisols heat transfers. The brand of t-shirt I want to use is call Gildan. There is 2 styles that I want the shirts to be
printed on, *Gildan 5000 Preshrunk 100% Cotton 5.4oz Men T-Shirt *and *Gildan 2000L Ultra 100% Cotton 6.1oz Ladies T-Shirt. *For the *5.4oz*, I need
100 in black and 50 in white. Sizes for the black are 20 small, 30 medium, 30 large, and 20 extra large. Sizes for the white are 10 small, 15 medium, 
15 large, and 10 extra large. For the *6.1oz*, I just need them in black. Sizes are 10 small, 15 medium, 15 large, and 10 extra large.

I will need to see some sample of your work as well.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking Service*

Where are you located? Do you already have the transfers done?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking Service*

Does it have to be plastisol heat transfers? If you are getting all 200 printed at once, it would probably be easier to just find a screen printer to print all the shirts for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*



r3lax said:


> not what I'm looking for. I'm looking for companies that print them on to tshirts.


If you are trying to get 200 t-shirts printed with plastisol transfers, it would probably be easier just to find a screen printer to print them for you.

Do you know why you are looking for plastisol transfers?

Any local screen printer can print 200 t-shirts for you with your design.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I merged your two existing threads together so folks can better understand what you're looking for


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Looking Service*



splathead said:


> Where are you located? Do you already have the transfers done?


I am located in nyc and no, I don't have the transfers done


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*



Rodney said:


> If you are trying to get 200 t-shirts printed with plastisol transfers, it would probably be easier just to find a screen printer to print them for you.
> 
> Do you know why you are looking for plastisol transfers?
> 
> Any local screen printer can print 200 t-shirts for you with your design.


Screen printing cost too much for my designs, it will be alot cheaper if I do plastisol transfers. I am trying to sell my tees at no more than $20.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Richie, it sounds like you're very confused. 

I don't know of any companies that will print plastisol transfers and then apply them to the shirt for you. It's rather pointless when they can just screen print directly to the shirt. Screen printing is not going to cost any more than the transfers, since it's the exact same process, it's only going to save you a step.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*



r3lax said:


> Screen printing cost too much for my designs, it will be alot cheaper if I do plastisol transfers. I am trying to sell my tees at no more than $20.


It will cost more for them to make the transfers AND apply them to the shirts, when they can just print on the shirt in the first place.


----------



## agerundajr (May 30, 2007)

Richie,

You need to clear your mailbox for private messages. It's full.

Artie


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

agerundajr said:


> Richie,
> 
> You need to clear your mailbox for private messages. It's full.
> 
> Artie


I don't know why it saids it's full when I only have 3 messages in there


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

neato said:


> Richie, it sounds like you're very confused.
> 
> I don't know of any companies that will print plastisol transfers and then apply them to the shirt for you. It's rather pointless when they can just screen print directly to the shirt. Screen printing is not going to cost any more than the transfers, since it's the exact same process, it's only going to save you a step.


what is the price difference between screen printing and plastisol transfers?


----------



## r3lax (May 18, 2008)

the only screen printing I know of is silk screening


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, here's a scenario for you.... Say you want 50 t-shirts done with a 2 color design on the front.

Price for plastisol transfer is $2.45/each. Then you need your t-shirt, let's say another $2.25. So that's $4.70 for the transfer plus the t-shirt. Not too bad if your heat pressing them yourself. If you pay someone to heat press them for you then you're looking at another $2 each.

Price for screen printing the t-shirts would be about $7/each.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

r3lax said:


> the only screen printing I know of is silk screening


Plastisol transfers are made by screen printing onto transfer paper. Silk screening is another word for screen printing. If you just want shirts printed, there is no point to have transfers made if you're just going to have them apply them to the shirt anyway - just have them screen printed in the first place.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Plastisols heat transfers?*



r3lax said:


> Screen printing cost too much for my designs, it will be alot cheaper if I do plastisol transfers. I am trying to sell my tees at no more than $20.


Screen printing and plastisol transfers are almost the same thing. The costs will be VERY similar.

Screen printing is printing directly onto a t-shirt.

Plastisol transfers is screen printing onto release paper. Then someone takes the design on the release paper and uses a heat press to press it to the t-shirt.

The setup costs and pricing per color in the design are generally the same with screen printing and plastisol transfers.

Generally, people order plastisol transfers because they have a heat press themselves and they want to apply the designs to the t-shirt whenever they need them. So they usually have a supply of blank t-shirts handy and then when someone orders from then, they pull a printed transfer from the pile and a blank t-shirt from the pile and heat press the transfer to the shirt and ship it out. That way they have less printed t-shirts on hand.

Hope this helps to explain 

Maybe you could post a small sample of your design and members here can suggest the best way to get it printed.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

pshawny said:


> Ok, here's a scenario for you.... Say you want 50 t-shirts done with a 2 color design on the front.


Do you realize that in your example, screenprinting is more expensive. I wasn't sure if that was what you meant to portray.

2.45+2.25+2=6.70

The reality is that while in theory, screenprinting should always be less expensive, in practice it isn't.

The primary transfer printers are very efficient and consistently produce high quality which keeps their costs low. Large screenprinting places are very efficient and also high quality but rarely interested in running small print jobs. Small screenprinters may be efficient, many do a quality job, some don't. But all you have to do price shop the same job against screenprinters and transfer places and you will see a wide variance in prices that doesn't correspond to the method used. So blanket statements about screenprinting always being cheaper are not true.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Richie, we can do that work for you. I cam give you a quote and email samples for you, maybe usps a finished sample. Good work, good turn-around.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

wormil said:


> Do you realize that in your example, screenprinting is more expensive. I wasn't sure if that was what you meant to portray.
> 
> 2.45+2.25+2=6.70
> 
> ...


In the example, screen printing would cost more than to have transfers made. Of course this doesn't figure in the cost of the heat press or the burn ointment you will need for your hands


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Richie,

Your better off taking your order to a screen printer. Like everyone says, creating custom plastisol transfers takes the same steps screen printing does PLUS an additional step to heat press the transfer.

Ask for a quote from a screen printer. If you need help, let us know.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

INKSCREENS said:


> Like everyone says, creating custom plastisol transfers takes the same steps screen printing does PLUS an additional step to heat press the transfer.


Which is meaningless to anyone in the chain. The screenprinter doesn't care, the pressman doesn't care, the guy writing the check doesn't care; he just wants great quality for a fair price. Your example holds true for every facet of printing, every print shop of any size subs work. We used to sub out banners to the shop that subbed business cards to us, which occasionally we would sub out to a third party of we were busy. We might print advertising flyers but sub out the mailing to someone else. This is the printing world.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> Which is meaningless to anyone in the chain. The screenprinter doesn't care, the pressman doesn't care, the guy writing the check doesn't care;


I think the guy writing the check cares. Transfers have 1 extra step that direct printing does not. That extra step costs money. He cares.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> I think the guy writing the check cares. Transfers have 1 extra step that direct printing does not. That extra step costs money. He cares.


Utter nonsense. It makes no difference to the customer how many steps are involved as long as they get a quality product at a fair price. You'll occasionally get that _one customer _who wants to micromanage your business and tell you how to produce the job, those people you set straight or send packing or they will cost you money. We had a t-shirt place that projected images to be burned right onto the screen without printing a film. They are saving a step over most shirt printers. Does that make them better than you? Producing higher quality than you? Should your customers go to them?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would have to agree. In the end the customer just wants a quality product at a price they can live with. In general they usually dont know how the thing was made. Probably why people can actually sell ink jet transfers to consumers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> Utter nonsense. It makes no difference to the customer how many steps are involved as long as they get a quality product at a fair price. You'll occasionally get that _one customer _who wants to micromanage your business and tell you how to produce the job, those people you set straight or send packing or they will cost you money. We had a t-shirt place that projected images to be burned right onto the screen without printing a film. They are saving a step over most shirt printers. Does that make them better than you? Producing higher quality than you? Should your customers go to them?


In this thread's example, 200 shirts times the extra $2 cost to heat transfer them means this job costs $400 more than it should. It's nice to know some of us have customers who don't care about cost. Mine do.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> In this thread's example, 200 shirts times the extra $2 cost to heat transfer them means this job costs $400 more than it should. It's nice to know some of us have customers who don't care about cost. Mine do.


Having done both screenprinting and transfers I can think of a dozen ways to sell both; but neither the number of steps involved nor the price would be a selling point.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Let's leave the extraneous discussion out of this thread looking for a printer


----------

